# Capt. Hollis Forrester "With The Texas Boys Outdoors" East Matagorda



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Had one of the most wonderful times getting a chance to fish with the Texas Boys Outdoors with Roy Crush in getting a chance to film an episode fishing East Matagorda Bay, and what a great organization this is. We immediately started catching fish on our drifts over deep shell pads so we did keep the camera man busy busy that eve all the way until dark. Our lure of choice of coarse was the Down South Plumb or Chartreuse rigged with a 1/4 oz jig for that deeper water. We had the fish targeted in one certain area so I was able to keep Roy and his crew busy that eve, and what a time we had. Again what a great group and a great organization helping all these kids and veterans that they do. The following day was a Wade trip getting into massive reds on the shoreline in which I'll post these photos of that trip in the comment section because Im going to run out of room on the 8 slots they give me for the original post. Again I think you all for reading the reports, we are gearing up for a spectacular spring so give me a shout and we'll get you on the calendar for an outstanding day on the bay. Remember ; Take a kid fishing! 
Contact Capt. Hollis Forrester at:
979-236-3115
[email protected]
www.capthollisforrester.com
www.captainhollisforrester.com


----------

